# help with beer bottle, a.b.g.m. co.



## pickensbob (Sep 18, 2013)

bottle is aqua, 9 3/4 inches tall,  appears to have applied lip, seams end i inch from top,  bottom embossed with  A. B. G. M. Co. and  e-9 in center of bottom.  believe it is a


----------



## pickensbob (Sep 18, 2013)

another pic,  if u like or need it  it is for sale, sent pm


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 18, 2013)

ADOLPHOS BUSCH GLASS MANUFACTURING COMPANY


----------

